# New Tenants or Robbers?



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Almost certainly robbers. At least here in SW VA, it is way too early for any kind of swarm. Sorry to hear about the loss of your hive. Hope you can expand to at least two or more hives this year. 

Shane


----------



## 1sttimekeeper (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks, Shane. I appreciate your input. This is disappointing, but I am planning to get two hives started this year. I'm also signed up for a beginning beekeeping workshop next weekend that will help me figure things out.

Thanks again for your reply.
Laura


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, I was thinking the same thing. Here in Ky, (and Missouri is very similar to Ky.), it is way too early for swarms. Hives are breaking cluster on our warm days, but most hives will still be very low on population. cchoganjr


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

My uncle and I have five hives between us. The strongest hive was a Russian nuc started last April. The Russians hit the ground running and did great. Filled out almost 20 deep frames. We thought if any hive would pull through this winter, it would be the Russians. But, for whatever reason, a SEVERE case of moisture built up in that hive and they died out in late Dec/early Jan. I was so thankful my mentor had "schemed" to make sure I had more than one hive. Do you have a local beekeepers assoc? If not, maybe your Ag agent can put you in contact with some other beekeepers. Beekeeping is so much more fun when you can bounce ideas off of other beek friends.

With the box of honey in your garage, you may want to make sure that mice/bugs can't get access to it. 

Shane


----------



## 1sttimekeeper (Dec 14, 2011)

We do have a Beekeeper's Association here. I also took a 5 session workshop last year from some people who live fairly close to me. They are really busy, so I feel kind of weird calling them whenever I'm freaked out about my bees. I guess I need to get over that and just reach out. I think most people are more than happy to share their beekeeping experiences. I know that has been true here! 

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## masini (Jan 9, 2012)

I think in beekeeping must follow some very strict lines. One is local race of bees. We can not bring bees that are inappropriate for the area. In our country we only use local backgrounds and this gives us an additional guarantee. Other origins may go well then season can be affected by all kinds of harmful biotic and abiotic which have not developed resistance.
Matter and skills course beekeeper to maintain strong families can protect themselves, including thieves.


----------

